# Free driveway in Wilton, CT to who ever wants it.



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

It makes $140 billed for 2-7". 8-13" = two plows. 14-20" = 3 plows. 21-26" = 4 plows

It's $100 for the driveway and $40 for salt. It's a long driveway but only the hill needs salt. 
We salt on the last pass so for an 18" storm she would get charged $340.

Our trucks cant do it. When we used the extended cab we had no issues but now we have a crew cab and two dump trucks and the dump trucks are too wide (dullie) and the crew cab is too long and cant make the turn on the circle part of the hill. I tried and put a big dent in the nurf bar. A single wheel dump truck can do it or a regular cab pick up and even the extended cab pick up can do it. If you're serious and want the driveway give me a call at 203-856-5602
She has been my customer for the last 4 years. She always pays on time. The street she is on is Moriarity Drive in Wilton. You take Belden hill road to Old Huckleberry rd and its a right off that.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Wish i was closer. Wilton is a bit out of the way for me.. Ill spread the word here around me.
.( Danbury area )


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Do u do the ridgefield line? My landlord asked me if I could put her sons place on my list but I told her its way too far from all my houses. I've never seen the driveway so I can't say if its worth it or not but if ur interested ill try to get the info from her.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Bump before the next snow fall....


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Playboy;1198943 said:


> Bump before the next snow fall....


 Are you asking me?
if so it would depend what side of Ridgefield it was..


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah I am. I think its on the danbury line. Ill post the address here when I get home.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Playboy;1200594 said:


> Yeah I am. I think its on the danbury line. Ill post the address here when I get home.


Ok. let me know.. Thanks....


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Sugar hollow rd. Danbury


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Wpw I'm giving away a good paying customer and no one jumped on it yet?...


----------



## pickupman96 (Dec 22, 2009)

I do the sugar hollow area if its still up, let me know i would be interested for sure


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Still is up. No one put a bid in. Its my land lords sons place so the bill is going to her. Ill pm u the house number and my land lords info. Look at the house and give her an estimate for the driveway and the walkway is there is a walkway. I've never seen the house. I only do norwalk, Wilton, Weston and westport. I have 34 houses to do and can't take on anything that far away from my route.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Wont let me pm u. Give me a call. 
203-856-5602
Edgar


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Bump..........


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

The free driveway in wilton has been given away.


----------

